# الاضافات الخرسانيه concrete additives



## reenoo (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته يا مهندسين المنتدي 

اود ان اعرف ماهي المواد الداخله في صناعه الاضافات الخرسانيه ( المسرعه و المبطئه للشك و المقلله للماء ) و من اين يمكن شرائها و ماهي المعدات المطلوبه لديها و هل لها اي مواصفات تشغيل خاصه 

ارجو الافاده و ذلك لاني اعمل في مصنع كيماويات و نفكر بجديه في فتح خط انتاج اضافات خرسانيه 

و شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------

